# Wanting another baby, But not another partner?



## starbucks101

Argh! i really want another baby, but i dont want anther relationship, i know thats selfish... 

Its not like i want to deny the baby of a father not at all, id love the dad to be there as much as i am, but just not with me! 

I enjoy being a single mum & cant imagine having a bloke around 24/7... Maybe i havnt met the right one, i dont know but for the considerable future i dont want one... Ive just spilt with a partner because i couldnt stand him being in my house. We were living together and i grew very quickly (2 months) to absolutly detest him. 

Sure i want to date and meet someone nice but i dont want to live with someone i dont want to get married or all that, just makes splitting up complicated if your married! 

mmmm i dont know what to do.. Well obviously i cant do anything because i currently dont have anyone to BD with lol, and im not just going to sleep with people to get preggers! not that desperate or anything... 

Just wanting another little one!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol

Just enjoy the LO you have now hun & see what the future brings. This time next year you may have found 'the one' & want to be with him 24/7!!!


----------



## Mummy&bump

ooo sounds like a wee match made in heaven goin on here hehe

hun i think younglutonmum is right u dnt kno wats goin 2 happen 2mo, u cud b on a simple trip 2 the shops and wham u meet sum1 tht u jus click with n itl all fall in2 place! goin thru pregnancy on ur own is by no means easy (soz if i sound patronizen jus dnt kno ur back ground) its lonely n frustrating! hold on a bit longer hunni

hope i havnt sounded nosey or tht lol was not my intention

xx


----------



## starbucks101

No not at all i went through the first pregnancy alone anyway. 

Still dont want a partner, met a few people but no1 serious. But still want another baby so will have to see.


----------



## TiaSunset

Hun.
I can understand completely what you mean about not wanting a partner, I'm the exact same!
I don't want another baby yet but I do know that I want another baby about around the time Jake starts school.
Having a partner around is too much hassle for some people (like me) and I too enjoy being a single parent. 
When ever I tell anyone that (apart from a very few select people.) they look at me like I'm insane but that's just stupid because I know I do my best for Jake, he's such a happy boy and I don't find it too difficult, even the 3am feeds!
I know there will be challenging behavour from Jake when he grows up but that's just part of growing up, we have all been there and I have a halo of patience so I know I will be just fine carrying on brining Jake up alone.
And theres no one to disagree with about how to bring the child up which is awesome.
I could go on about all the postive things about being a single parent but I won't ever have enough space!
I'm sure you know it sure does has it pros!
Take care.
And no one can say how you live your life or when or how you get pregnant again, only you have say that.
And remember single mums are super mums!
:hugs:
xx


----------



## starbucks101

Hi Tia, yer i could list all the great things too. Yer i find parenting really hard at times but i cant stand having a man in my life they just cause to much greif!! My little family of just us two is small but its perfect, the only thing that will make it better is another little baby (pref a boy hehe) & a dog! 

Ive been on my own since 8hours before i found out i was pregnant so everything has been the way ive chosen, maybe its selfish but i dont want to share my happy clever little pixie with anyone :p 
Well who knows whats going to happen in the future :) xxxx


----------



## hapimami

I know how you feel but i agree that you should enjoy first your time with your child now. Then see what happens next. Don't rush things and make a mistake again. 

https://storeyourpicture.com/images/signature_baby.jpghttps://storeyourpicture.com/images/signature_nanny.jpghttps://storeyourpicture.com/images/signature_contest.jpghttps://storeyourpicture.com/images/signature_crib.jpghttps://storeyourpicture.com/images/signature_stroller.jpg


----------



## PrettyBonk

you do not need to live with the father...I have been with my partner for 8 years and just recently is when I started to live with him half of the week...and we are NOT planning on getting married...we however decided to buy a house...but we need a separate room just in case we get mad at each other lmao....


----------

